# Stolen boats in Missoula



## lcwco (Apr 13, 2011)

Hoping someone might be able to help this guy out. Short story is he came home to find that someone had stolen two rafts and a trailer. 


Missoula man seeks help finding 2 stolen boats, trailer


----------



## glenn (May 13, 2009)

I'll keep an eye out.


----------

